# Atypical Endurance Horses!



## jillybean19

I personally ride a purebred Arab, so I can't share my own horse. However, I'd like to share this horse, ridden by a friend of mine and a veteran in the world of endurance. This is posted on the Flashback Endurance Ride Facebook page, which is honoring past endurance horses by posting pictures and descriptions:

Moka's Pat a Dot - 1986 Race of Champions
Appaloosa gelding - 5515 endurance miles
Karen Bumgarner, owner and rider

Speedy was a 15.3 hand Appaloosa gelding that everyone though was too big for endurance. He went on to complete 22 out of 22 - 100 mile races, of which 5 of them he won. He received 7 Best Condition awards in his career. In 1986 he completed 1320 miles and 7 - 100 mile races. Speedy had a 100% completion rate in his endurance career.


----------



## Eolith

That is a gorgeous horse... his overall conformation is lovely, so it sort of makes sense that he was able to do well despite naysayers.

I don't currently compete, but I sure hope to start to get into some endurance with one of my Kiger Mustangs soon. I'm one of those people who will be pleased as pie just to complete the shorter courses with a happy healthy horse.


----------



## oliveoats

I don't compete yet, but I plan on spending this year working to condition me and my 5 year old Tennessee Walking Horse. My goal is to get us into a 25 miler by 2014, I'm not expecting to win it, but would love to finish in time. 
I got interested in Endurance when I noticed my horse could be on a trail in a working walk/gait for 3+ hours without breaking a sweat. My main goal is to keep him happy and healthy, if at any time his body can't handle this or he isn't enjoying it, we will quit. Currently he loves riding and gaiting out for hours, so I'll start pushing him a little bit and see what we can do


----------



## BlueSpark

Missy and Willy, out for a canter. it was -22 in this picture and the horses were very frisky. Both of them are OTTB's, the mare broke her leg as a two year old, then went on to become a successful 25 miler, winning several rides, then a stellar brood mare. in this picture the mare is 21 and the gelding(closest to camera) is 22, both 100% sound.


----------



## Sunny

I am hoping to HAVE an atypical endurance mount within a couple years, my TB mare.
She has the endurance personality. She is so forward, spooks VERY little, especially for a four year old TB, and loves being out and about. Loves going on off-property rides. 

We are hoping to do some LDs soon, maybe the end of the year.

Her conformation is far from perfect. If she can't do it physically, we won't, but I feel like we should at least try.


----------



## BlueSpark

Sunny, I competed for a year on a Ottb mare that was sickle hocked, long backed and turned out on both fronts.

She always vetted sound. She never would be able to do more than 25 miles, but she was an awesome trail horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

BlueSpark said:


> Sunny, I competed for a year on a Ottb mare that was sickle hocked, long backed and turned out on both fronts.
> 
> She always vetted sound. She never would be able to do more than 25 miles, but she was an awesome trail horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Great to hear!


----------



## Joe4d

Last SE LD was won by a TB. 
LD's started out as training rides but in the SE region they are very competitive, seem to be seeing either taller than normal arabians or TBs. I am so tempted to get a TB and make it a dedicated LD horse. They are frikking everywhere for sale around me, dirt cheap. As opposed to One arabian 4 sale 4 hours away. 
Ideally for me Id like either the right Anglo, or NSH... I really do need to beg borrow or steal a WTC horse and see if my knees can physically handle it. Only one I really have acsess to is my GF's TB who is actually coming right along as an LD horse. Great horse for her, but he is straight up mean, dont think we would get along.


----------



## BlueSpark

I have a spectacular one here, just need to travel 
My BO has an Ottb, came off the track in September, already solid w/t/c, goes thorough, over or under whatever you point him at. Super sweet.

There are crazies, but there are also some incredible horses there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Joe4d said:


> I am so tempted to get a TB and make it a dedicated LD horse. They are frikking everywhere for sale around me, dirt cheap. As opposed to One arabian 4 sale 4 hours away.


Cre-Run Farm is about 90 minutes from you (north of Richmond). They always have ayrabs for sale!


----------



## TheOtherHorse

My race bred TB/Paint mare did one LD last year, and will be doing more this year, maybe even a 50 depending on how it goes. She gets fit very easily and pulses down really fast. I do worry about soundness with those TB legs though, so I take it easy on her.


----------



## jillybean19

Sunny said:


> Her conformation is far from perfect. If she can't do it physically, we won't, but I feel like we should at least try.


My horse's knees aren't straight. He's a bit over at the knee. I've raised this concern to other, more experienced riders and I've received the same response every time: "Have you SEEN how crooked some of those Tevis horses are?!"

And, after discussions with endurance riders, I've come to the conclusion that conformation really doesn't count for much in the endurance world. It does matter that they have good legs and feet as far as strength, but beyond that the attitude and metabolic take over. Every horse is different and you need to get to know your horse to be sure nothing is bothering him, but conformation is far from being a disqualifier in the world of endurance.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks for the encouragement, guys.


----------



## prairiewindlady

As far as conformation goes, my Appendix QH (whom I mentioned in another thread) is not the greatest. I call him my "franken-horse" ...his nickname is actually "Giraffe". Despite everything, he is a tough old boy and has amazing endurance...I am looking at possibly entering him in a few LD rides this coming summer.










(This photo was taken today...it makes his hindquarters appear deceivingly small. He actually has a pretty big butt, lol)


----------



## Joe4d

phantomhorse13 said:


> Cre-Run Farm is about 90 minutes from you (north of Richmond). They always have ayrabs for sale!


i googled them, not much descriptions on the couple they had, one was $800 maybe a misprint, other was $15,000. for that much the horse would have to get up early and know how to fix me coffee and make breakfast.


----------



## EthanQ

Karma farms colonial Spanish mustangs are excelling in endurance and competitive trail competitions. I want a Spanish mustang. My quarters aren't too shabby at endurance.


----------



## chubbypony

What a beautiful Appy. 

I have an ex-endurance racer Comet 
He is an Arab cross 
















Jasmine my TWH I think would do well in it but we shall see how far I can take her training since we have had so many set backs. 









Id love to endurance race in the future but it might not be for a while


----------



## phantomhorse13

Joe4d said:


> i googled them, not much descriptions on the couple they had, one was $800 maybe a misprint, other was $15,000. for that much the horse would have to get up early and know how to fix me coffee and make breakfast.


Which were you looking at? Their prices can be a bit wonky to start, but they generally will bargain, esp if they know the horse is going to an endurance home. Looking quickly through the for sale list, I Mak might be something to look at. His momma is a nice, well-built mare with a good brain that she generally passed to her kids. The sire puts good bone on his babies, and I know you want something solid to support your weight. The horse has already been gelded, so don't have to worry about hormones causing issues. 

[FYI, I used to work at Cre-Run and that is where Dream was bred.]


----------



## Catpeedontherug

I was hoping a Mule or Donkey rider would've chimed in by now. I LOVE to see them out there kickin' butt.


----------



## prairiewindlady

> I was hoping a Mule or Donkey rider would've chimed in by now. I LOVE to see them out there kickin' butt.


Actually it's funny, I have always wanted a mule but they are somewhat pricey around here (compared to horses anyway)!


----------



## jillybean19

Mules have stamina and a very high drive for self-preservation. I've heard a lot of people love them for endurance because, whie an Arab will over-work itself giving everything it's got and more and depend on the rider to decide when enough is enough, a mule will end your ride for you if there's a problem lol.


----------



## Joe4d

phantomhorse13 said:


> Which were you looking at? Their prices can be a bit wonky to start, but they generally will bargain, esp if they know the horse is going to an endurance home. Looking quickly through the for sale list, I Mak might be something to look at. His momma is a nice, well-built mare with a good brain that she generally passed to her kids. The sire puts good bone on his babies, and I know you want something solid to support your weight. The horse has already been gelded, so don't have to worry about hormones causing issues.
> 
> [FYI, I used to work at Cre-Run and that is where Dream was bred.]


I saw you on several of the pages. Id have to have something already trained and trail sane. A horse trainer I am not. Money for a horse isnt really the issue, its room. I just cant keep 3 horses and I have 2 now. Aubre something out in Ky has a couple good looking Lapca(sp) arabians. in the 3-5 k range. ALso still loving that pinto NSH down in suffolk, 7/8th arabian but people say he has skinny legs. If I hadnt bought Emma last summer I would have gotten him.


----------



## Ellieandrose

WELL, 
First we have Zoey a 9yr old TB who does regular 40kms(24 1/2miles) with successful completion. Her runs include a 40km training ride mid summer(came 3rd) . Second is another summer 40km ride(she hadn't been in work for three weeks before hand) Successful completion. We have another 40km coming up soon as well. 
Then we have Barney. A 6-7yr old OTT STB who regularly does 40km's. He has done the same as Zoey and a breast cancer charity ride. I don't know how long that one was. I think 20km. In 2013 he will be doing 80km(50miles). 
Then we have two up and coming baby's. They are one year off competing.
Minty is an OTT STB who will be competing in 2014.
Allira is a young brumby taken from the wild and will also be competing in 2014. Also once we get ether a truck or bigger float we will be taking out the big boy.
Benny, and OTT STB(17.3hh ish). We are getting STB's off the track and retraining them in to endurance. The STB's are so rare in endurance but we are making them an up and coming breed, or at least trying. :lol: I will post photo's when I get them on the computer.


----------



## LeynaProof

Catpeedontherug said:


> I was hoping a Mule or Donkey rider would've chimed in by now. I LOVE to see them out there kickin' butt.


Actually i know some people in GA that have a half Arabian mule. She will be doing her first 50 mile race this season.


----------



## Faustinblack

I've got a four year old mustang that I'm conditioning. He won't be able to do anything more than an LD for a year. I just couldn't bring myself to buy an Arabian. I've never had any luck with them and I've ridden them on and off for fifteen years. Just not my breed I guess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2SCHorses

I have found very few pony breeds in endurace, so this is a Welsh/Arab cross. She is pretty small, but she has the endurance of an Arabian but the self preservation and take care of herself attitude of a pony (a little bit sassy but smart and not a moon-brain). While she is stout, she has a very low resting heart rate and is strong. Not completely typical as at the last race, she was the second smallest horse there ... the smallest horse was an 8 year old's pure Shetland pony (which was super, super cute)! This girl's doing a 50 on her next go out, so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Tracer

Ellieandrose said:


> WELL,
> First we have Zoey a 9yr old TB who does regular 40kms(24 1/2miles) with successful completion. Her runs include a 40km training ride mid summer(came 3rd) . Second is another summer 40km ride(she hadn't been in work for three weeks before hand) Successful completion. We have another 40km coming up soon as well.
> Then we have Barney. A 6-7yr old OTT STB who regularly does 40km's. He has done the same as Zoey and a breast cancer charity ride. I don't know how long that one was. I think 20km. In 2013 he will be doing 80km(50miles).
> Then we have two up and coming baby's. They are one year off competing.
> Minty is an OTT STB who will be competing in 2014.
> Allira is a young brumby taken from the wild and will also be competing in 2014. Also once we get ether a truck or bigger float we will be taking out the big boy.
> Benny, and OTT STB(17.3hh ish). We are getting STB's off the track and retraining them in to endurance. The STB's are so rare in endurance but we are making them an up and coming breed, or at least trying. :lol: I will post photo's when I get them on the computer.


Woo, a brumby! I want to get into endurance in the future with either a STB or a brumby. I wanna see photos!


----------



## Brighteyes

What about an atypical CTR horse? This is Baby Girl. She's a 7-year-old SSH who regularly does two day 50s. She won National High Point SSH this year, and we're going to try for a National Championship in 2013.


----------



## Ellieandrose

The photo's are all out of whack.

First we have Minty being ridden at her first show.








Next we have Barney and Benny. Barney is the one on the left his height is 16.1hh(measured). :lol:








Now we have Barney again. Just goes to show STB's can jump!








And we have little Allira! 








I will put more photo's up in my next post.
The attached photo's are of Jasper the stallion my friend(who own's the horses above) is training!


----------



## Ellieandrose

First here is another one of Barney. Just to show his pretty face!








This was taken two weeks ago of Barney in the front and Zoey at the back. The horses decided to stand on the jumps instead of actually jumping them(it was a joke).








Then there is an actual endurance photo! Zoey in the back and Barney up front. Yes I know that she is wear a nose and flash band and her nostrils are flaring that was right at the end and I hadn't started her in the hackamore yet. :?


----------



## prairiewindlady

2SCHorses said:


> I have found very few pony breeds in endurace, so this is a Welsh/Arab cross. She is pretty small, but she has the endurance of an Arabian but the self preservation and take care of herself attitude of a pony (a little bit sassy but smart and not a moon-brain). While she is stout, she has a very low resting heart rate and is strong. Not completely typical as at the last race, she was the second smallest horse there ... the smallest horse was an 8 year old's pure Shetland pony (which was super, super cute)! This girl's doing a 50 on her next go out, so we will see how it goes.


I'm stoked to see another pony out there! I have high hopes for my boy, who is just 13.1h (unknown breeding). I have been conditioning him for about a month now and am hoping to tackle a couple of LDs this summer


----------



## PunksTank

I'm loving this thread! I've been really curious about looking into endurance or competitive trails, I'll probably have to do trails though with my monster drafties. ^^

JillyBean and PrairieWind - I Have GOT to ask?! Where did you get your bridles?(the ones in your profile pic) What are they called? What are they special for? I love them!!


----------



## prairiewindlady

I got mine from High Point Farm & Tack but jillybean makes hers! (If had it to do over I'd probably buy from her...)


----------



## jillybean19

PunksTank said:


> I'm loving this thread! I've been really curious about looking into endurance or competitive trails, I'll probably have to do trails though with my monster drafties. ^^
> 
> JillyBean and PrairieWind - I Have GOT to ask?! Where did you get your bridles?(the ones in your profile pic) What are they called? What are they special for? I love them!!


Thanks! I do custom tack and can make whatever you'd like. These ones can actually be used with bit hangers to be a bridle - PM me and I can design something for you  my website is jbarnranch.com


----------



## Monty77

I used to ride a 14 year old QH x Standardbred gelding that had been competing in endurance for 10 years. He has over 3000 miles under his belt and has had way to many riders to count. He was the most reliable endurance horse I have ridden, he could out last the majority of the Arabs we faced and always had to lead the last 5 miles in order to keep moral up lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

